# ¡Krolaina arrasa! ¡Supera ya los 3.000!



## TraductoraPobleSec

Carolina, querida...

Me disponía a irme a preparar la comidita cuando de repente me di cuenta de que... ¡YA HAS SUPERADO LOS 3.000! Así que, con el estómago vacío pero con mucha alegría, me permito abrir este hilo para desearte lo mejor, para que sigas alegrándonos con tus aportaciones y para decirte que, personalmente, estoy encantada con la amistad que ha surgido: ¿falta mucho para el 12 de julio? ¡Es que no veo la hora de coger el avioncete rumbo a Barajas!

Un besazo y gracias por todo / Petons i moltes gràcies per tot!

Montse 

PD: Ya verás, mi previsión es que este hilo va a ser muyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy largo.


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades Krol! Tres mill ya, vaya ritmo, así no hay manera de cogerte (lo pongo así a propósito para ver si algún amigo argentino piensa mal ).

Ahora en serio, un abrazo muy fuerte.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

¡Felicidades, krol! 
Al paso que llevas no creo que te coja nunca (siguiendo la broma de Ant). 

¡Y que cumplas otros 3000 al menos! 

Salud


----------



## chics

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades Kro!!!!!!!!!!

Grrr, a mí también me ganas.


----------



## irene.acler

Felicidades Krolaina!!! Gracias por toda tu ayuda!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

¡Hola hola, mi niña Carola!

No puedo creer que por una vez, no estoy llegando tarde.  Nada, un abrazote, muchas felicitaciones, y no nos dejes nunca, que nos perdemos sin tus aportes.  

Ya que la fiesta apenas comienza, aquí te traigo unos aperitivos súper ligeros (ja ja...) para que las cervecitas que te va a traer medio foro no se nos suban demasiado rápido a la cabeza --> buen provecho!

Saludos desde una Caracas con lluvia y sol,
La Cata.


----------



## Eva Maria

Krolaina arrasa allá por donde pasa!

Claro, con tantas y tantas preguntas y preguntas, a la fuerza llegaste a 3.000!

No dejes de ofrecernos tu simpática presencia y tus graciosísimos comentarios, ya un clásico en el foro!

Eva Maria


----------



## aceituna

¡¡Muuuuuuuuuuuuuchas felicidades Carol!!
Hoy pasa de estudiar y vete a celebrar tus 3000.
Un besote,
Inés
PD: Y dentro de 10 días, caerá otra felicitación... ;-p


----------



## krolaina

¡¡Montse!!, per a donar-te les gràcies se m'ocurre escrib...escri...ESCRIBIRTE en català. Perdone-me amics catalans.
Màlego moltíssims d´haver-te conegut, es una amistat que sé que airá (???) creixent mica a mica. ¡¡Tinc moltes ganes de...de.. "conocerte" (pfffff) en persona!!
Ens veiem per aquí!! En Madrizzzzzzzz!  (Aproximadamente 20 minutos para escribir ésto).

Eres estupenda, que no se te olvide nunca aunque a los demás se les vaya la pinza de vez en cuando.... Muchísimas gracias cariño. Una abraçada!

¡¡Anti!!, el segundo! El ritmo lo tengo que ir aflojando...¡se va acercando mi fatídica fecha! Pero es que tengo mono de vosotros! Ya me *cogerás, ya. *Muchísimas gracias hormiguita, ésa que me ahuma... ¿y mi birrita?. No tengo que decir el cariño que te tengo.

¡¡Lamartus!! Muchísimas gracias a ti también, qué bien me lo paso contigo en el español! Gracias por haberte acercado hasta aquí. ¿Para cuándo ese chocolate con churros que hay pendiente por ahí?.

¡¡Chic-quitina!!, estoy muy contenta de verte por aquí, ¡ya no te queda nada a ti! Qué también coges carrerilla y no hay quien te alcance! Aprendo mucho contigo, me encantan tus salidas! Te mando un beso bien fuerte.


----------



## Berenguer

Muchas felicidades Krolaina por esos 3000.

Y, ya de paso, mucha suerte en esas cercanas opos (dicen que, a veces, lo del jamón al tribunal funciona).

Un saludo desde tus mismos madriles.

Berenguer


----------



## krolaina

irene.acler said:


> Felicidades Krolaina!!! Gracias por toda tu ayuda!


 
*Irene,* (voy a escribirte en italiano...) ¡¡todos al suelo!!

Mille grazie a te per il tuo aiuto. I tuio post sono sempre...geniales, è sempre un piacere...piacere...leggerti (??). Nel forum italiano-spagnolo aprendo molto con te. Tu sei davvero la mia profe di italiano!
Eh!! io so che hai compito gli anni... sono in ritardo per "felicitarte" ma "te mando" un forte abbraccio!! (No sé cantarte el cumple feliz en italiano... hmmm...compleanni feliz, compleanni feliz, compleanni cara Irene...compleanni feliz... ) 

Lo so, lo so...¡un desastre!



Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> ¡Hola hola, mi niña Carola!
> 
> No puedo creer que por una vez, no estoy llegando tarde. Nada, un abrazote, muchas felicitaciones, y no nos dejes nunca, que nos perdemos sin tus aportes.


 
*Cat, *miles...¿qué digo miles? trillones de gracias por tus palabras! Sé que tu jefe te tiene más que quemada...como vayamos todos pá yá se va a enterar. Privarnos a todos de ti!. Yo soy totalmente prescindible, pero ¡tú no!, así que quiero verte por aquí con la misma simpatía de siempre! ¡¡¡GRACIAS POR LAS AREPAS!!! Arggg....(I´m drooling).



Eva Maria said:


> Claro, con tantas y tantas preguntas y preguntas, a la fuerza llegaste a 3.000!


 
Mi dulce, caramelizada al vapor con toques de orégano *Eva, *tienes toda la razón, qué pesada soy ¿verdad? Menos mal que todas esas preguntas son contestadas por gente tan especial como tú, con tu amabilidad y saber estar a que nos has acostumbrado. Muchísimas gracias Eva.



aceituna said:


> PD: Y dentro de 10 días, caerá otra felicitación... ;-p


 
*Inés,* ¡gracias!. Desde luego...mira que recordármelo... Hace poco que coincido contigo y ya te tengo cariño, mil gracias por tus palabras. Te estoy muy agradecida. Un beso enorme a ti y a Cerce!


----------



## danielfranco

¡Felicidades! Ya veo que tú también te tardaste poco más de un año para llegar a las tres mil aportaciones. Me pregunto si ese será el promedio aquí en los foros...
Bueno, siguiendo la broma de algunos, si te apuras ya pronto nos coges a varios...
[sí, cómo no... como si lo permitiera la geografía...  ]

Saludos waffleros con miel de arce.


----------



## Cubanboy

Muchas felicidades mi amiga Krolaina por tus 3000+. Siempre es y será un placer coincidir contigo en este foro. Hoy estoy algo cansado, pero no podía perder la oportunidad de saludarte.
Besos y como siempre flores para ti.
CB.


----------



## Dudu678

¡Ey, ey! Un poco de calma... ¿Es que nadie va a hablar de perejiles? ¿Nadie de besugos? ¡Es terrible! ¡*Yo* debería haber iniciado este hilo! Pero bueno, bueno, tengo excusa... no me paso mucho por los foros.

Gracias por las preguntas que nadie se atreve a hacer, por las arriesgadas respuestas y por saber escuchar  e in bocca al lupo per il tuo apprendimento di italiano... i també amb el català, encara que jo mai podré parlar-ho.

 Nota: absténgase de corregirme; he de quedar bien.

* Edito:* Traductora, Montse, o como quieras llamarte: ¡te odio! No sólo te me adelantas, sino que encima no me dejas compartir unos churros. Que sepas que esta me la guardo...


----------



## krolaina

*Beren, *(anda mira, color beren-jena para ti). Muchas, muchas gracias. Eres muy amable por desearme suerte con las opos (creo que voy a usar lo del jamón porque lo del "canalillo" no sé yo si funcionará...). Gracias a ti por tus geniales explicaciones. Y yo que pensé que eras catalán...y te tengo bien cerquita!.

*DaniDogs!!, *pero...se te olvidó mi waffle...¿dónde está? buaaaa, buaaaaa. Yo que tenía las arepitas de Cat...contaba con el waffle de segundo plato! Ay, ¡ojalá permitiera la geografía tenerte más cerquita, amigo!. Eres estupendo Dani, pero ya lo sabías ¿verdad?. Muchísimas gracias.

*Cubanboy (L), *¡¡me faltaban tus flores para dar el toque romántico!!. Muchísimas gracias por pasarte y dejarme tu saludo pese a tu cansancio, es todo un detalle. El placer siempre será mío. Un beso enorme a esa tierra preciosa. Y descansa ¿eh?. 

Bueno, bueno...ya no me queda nadie...no? ay, pero...

*Du, *mi besuguillo aperejilaó!. Cómo olvidarme de ti...¡si eres la alegría de mi vida! (Ahora es cuando empiezan a lloverme puñetazos). Gracias a ti por estar dentro y fuera de los foros y por dejarme aprender junto a ti; ya sabes que te considero una de las mentes prodigiosas que tengo el placer de conocer. Se te quiere! Muchísimas gracias Dudete.


----------



## lazarus1907

Enhorabuena, Krolaina. No te pongo nada más largo porque tengo que mantener mi reputación de escueto e insulso felicitando a la gente en este foro.


----------



## ILT

¡Uy! ¡Otra vez tarde! Pero, no por eso son mis felicitaciones menos sinceras  Muchas felicidades por tus 3,000 mensajes, y gracias por hacernos pensar y por ayudarnos siempre con esa amabilidad que te caracteriza.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Carol!! (escuetas, pero sentidas ).*


----------



## krolaina

*Lazarus a.k.a Polvorón, *¡muchísimas gracias! Así me gusta, que te hagas respetar. Escueto e insulso pero un gran maestro para mi (de los de antaño, de esos que te ponían mirando a la pared y te daban "regletazos" en las palmas de las manos).  Un beso muy fuerte y no te vayas muy lejos que me encanta leerte!

*ILT, *te hago pensar y también te vuelvo loca! Muchísimas gracias a ti por dejarte caer por aquí y por tus palabras. Me temos que mi ayuda no es tanta como la que recibo, pero si consigo aportar un granito ¡ya con eso me haces feliz! Y no dejes de echarme la bronca cuando me salte las reglas...  No lo hago con mala intención (aquí me falta un emoti con una aureola encima de la cabeza...)   Muchas gracias, croac croac.

*Inesita* de mi corazón, mil gracias por tus sentidas felicitaciones, sé de sobra que lo son y por eso te lo agradezco aun más! Un beso enorme, que irá cruzando el gran charco pero seguro te llega. Gracias, gracias!


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Muchas felicidades, Carol en tus 3.000 fantásticos aportes!!!!*

*Me complace mucho enviarte este mensaje de felicitación porque eres, sin lugar a dudas, una forera muy especial.   No sólo eres inteligente y con una mente muy rápida para dar las respuestas más acertadas, sino también una persona muy generosa y amable con todos. *

*Te agradezco de todo corazón las incontables veces que me has ayudado en mis acostumbrados despistes.*

*Que Dios te bendiga y te cuide mucho.*
*Recibe un abrazo con mi cariño y gratitud*
*Soledad*


----------



## fuzzzylogix

JOLIN!!!!!! que mierda....

Carol, cariño... 
Acabo de escribirte una nota muy bonita y nuestro servidor se fue a la MIERDS!!!! Ahora, me toca repetirlo. Y como fue una de esas cosas espontáneas, no sé si puedo captar el mismo sentimiento...pero lo intentaré.

Congratulations on you 3000 posts. Not everyone gets to this milestone...and it only goes to show your level of commitment and dedication in you desire to help others. And in the process of helping others, you have found that you have helped yourself. 

I love the meeting you here in the forum and exchanging pleasantries and idle banter. I love the the silly jokes and the inspirational messages you send me. 

Don't change.....

Big, big kiss, sweetie....


----------



## Cecilio

Me uno al clamor popular y aquí va mi más sincera *ENHORABUENA POR TUS 3.000 POSTS, CAROL !!!*

Y mucha suerte en las opos!


----------



## lapachis8

¡Esa mi Krola!
Congrats 
saludos de Lapachis8


----------



## Eugin

Acá una argentina "mal pensada" que se quedó así  al leer lo del amigo Ant.... 
Pero bueno chica, si ha de suceder.... relájate y goza!!!!   

Fuera de broma,* muchísimas gracias* por estos primeros 3.000 aportes, siempre es un placer toparme contigo en estos foros (ojalá lo hiciéramos más a menudo) y perdona el que haya llegado tarde para tremendo evento, es que me encuentro en cama con gripe desde hace ya 4 días... y todo porque no me has mandado la bufanda que te pasé yo en vuestro invierno....  ¡Te parece a vos??? 

Un abrazo cariñoso y mocoso D) y a ver cuándo te das una vuelta con tus amigas por estas tierras, eh?


----------



## frida-nc

Me alegra esta oportunidad de felicitar a una forera fantástica, llena de espontaneidad y simpatía.

Enhorabuena, miles de gracias y un abrazo para ti.​


----------



## krolaina

*Sarita,* si es que me haces llorar... ¡muchas gracias!. No es modestia...pero no merezco esas palabras tan tiernas. Si alguna vez he podido ayudarte un poquito no sabes lo que me alegra! Pongo en tu persona todos esos adjetivos ¡y me quedo corta!. Te estoy muy, muy, muy agradecida. Besos a ese Caribe hermoso! (Creo que yo también soy del Club de los Despistes...).

*Javi, *(what´s wrong with your compu? ). Many thanks fella! wow! you always have something interesting to say! (I didn´t expect anything less from you) I´m so grateful... Your funny commets make my day; I´m not a role model but wanna learn from you! Ohh, forgot it...am I a clown? hum...I can assure you are more than i am! I also would like to thank you for all your help and..."javi nice day"! (jeje).

*Cecilio, *muchísimas gracias por dejarte caer y por desearme suerte! (Cuando salga de mi examen lo gritaré a los cuatro vientos!). Todavía no nos has explicado lo de tu avatar... No te irás, no??!. Es un placer poder contar contigo en los foros. Gracias mil.


----------



## Talant

¡¡Muchas felicidades Krolaina!!!  (y por tu cumple que es en estas fechas)

Y mucha suerte para lo que viene.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades Carol, impresionante como siempre.

Un abrazo.

RIU


----------



## krolaina

*Lapachitas,* otro bautizo (Krola), jaja, gracias! Y muchas gracias por felicitarme, os tengo que felicitar yo a vosotros siempre!. Por cierto, muy mal!  Yo también quiero un Clooney, ¿o es que Eva y tú no pensáis compartir conmigo?  Me quedo con el trocito que me dejéis! Besitos.

*Gini-buzi-mocosilla-mente sucia!, *¿pero cómo? ¡Te has puesto mala por mi culpa! Pero veo que sigues con nosotros! No puede ser, qué descuido el mío, aunque una bufanda no te va a servir de mucho...mejor ésto. Pobrecita, cuídate!! Muchísimas gracias por venir a saludarme incluso con unos pocos grados corporales de más. Aaa..tchús!
Mi amiga y maestra, sabes que te quiero. Y con ésto lo englobo todo. (¿me prestarás el globo color uva?).

*Frida, *I´m glad you stay over here, thanks sooooooo much!. This site wouldn´t be the same without you! You´re always ready for sorting cut my questions, at the feet of the cannion! (I´m afraid I´ve just invented a new phrase...) freedom of expression!
Thanks for everything starting for your kind words. You are kind by nature!


----------



## krolaina

*Talant, *muchas gracias por la doble felicitación! jeje. Sí, ya me queda poco...snif!. Gracias también por desearme suerte, créeme, ¡la voy a necesitar!. Creo que os voy a llevar a todos al examen...menudo apoyo! Muchisísimas gracias.

*RIU, *otro abrazote bien fuerte para tí! (Ya te trato como a chico y no como a chica, eh?)  Hacía mucho que no te "veía", me ha encantado reencontrarme contigo aquí!. Moltes gràcies i petons!


----------



## Mate

Hola Carol:

Últimamente no ando muy inspirado, pero eso no es motivo para que deje pasar esta oportunidad de felicitarte por tus primeros 3.000 (y no esperen que caiga en esa trampa para argentinos groseros, lo de coger, digo).

Besos - Mate


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Felicidades, *Carol*!
Eres un verdadero torbellino: ¡3000 posts en 10 semanas es todo un record! 
Es un placer tenerte por aquí.
Víctor


----------



## heidita

Como todo el mundo sabe: ¡Los últimos serán los primeros!

No, querida, no se me ha pasado, pero te quería hacer sudar un poco. 

Veamos, ¿con qué te podía agasajar?

De momento una cervecita, con una sonrisita mejor, eso es fundamental. 

Luego algo de picar. Si no, eso,_ ejque_ ya se sabe, _loj_ madrileños somos _asín_...

Y para terminar, después de relajarte (¡¡él de la foto es mi joya!!) una sesión de .......BESOS!!!!!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## krolaina

*Guille, *lo importante es que estés aquí! Me alegra muchísimo que me dejes tus saludos incluso con cero inspiración. Chéee, que ya es raro, no? Muy bien, veo que has "cogido" la broma con "coger", sabías de sobra que iba por ti, eh? Tú ya sabes, una manita detrás...por si acaso!. Un beso muy muy muy fuerte para ti. Muchas gracias, otro de Los Grandes que ocupa mi corazón.

*Víctor,* gracias por hacer las cuentas! Uf... aquí una de letras que se lleva fatal con los números... ¡Tú sí eres un torbellino!, tan listísimo él!. Muchísimas gracias, espero cruzarme contigo más, que me encanta. Besitos.

*HEIDITA,* (Si no la pongo con mayúsculas me ahoga...). ¿Pero a tí te parece que son horas de llegar? Mala, mala, mala!
Mi Heidi, mi amiga, mi cómplice, mi gran maestra, mi confidente, mi bicho! D). Miles de gracias, no sólo por estar aquí, también por tratarme siempre con tanto cariño, por esa chispa tuya tan característica y por dar a estos foros el "toque Heidi". Incondicional mi cariño por tí. Muchas gracias y muchos besos elefantunos para tí también!


----------



## jinti

Little Rhino,

3,000 posts?  Already?  You've graduated to the big time, so from now on, you can be the *Big Rhino*!  

See you around the safari....


----------



## krolaina

*Jinti, *my rhino friend! (I think we might explain it...). Long time I didn´t see you over here! Thank you for coming here! I appreciate all that I learn from you, my friend!. (Hummm... take a look at congrats!) Muchos besitos!!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Karola, la verdad he estado bastante perdida del foro estos últimos días, será algo en el ambiente Caraqueño?  ya que mi compañera sweety comento lo mismo....
Quiero decirte que eres muy linda, amable, y para mi es un placer felicitarte por tus 3000 post de ayuda , sabiduría y espontaneidad, espero se tripliquen en menos que canta un gallo.
por cierto eres super famosa ah? ojala yo en mis tres mil tenga tantos amigos ... 
Uh besote grande, nos seguimos viendo.

Rosangelus


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ROSANGELUS said:


> por cierto eres super famosa ah? ojala


 
Ya dije yo que éste iba a ser un hilo muy largo....................... "Ejque" nuestra Kroli es única


----------



## krolaina

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola Karola, la verdad he estado bastante perdida del foro estos últimos días, será algo en el ambiente Caraqueño?  ya que mi compañera sweety comento lo mismo....
> Quiero decirte que eres muy linda, amable, y para mi es un placer felicitarte por tus 3000 post de ayuda , sabiduría y espontaneidad, espero se tripliquen en menos que canta un gallo.
> por cierto eres super famosa ah? ojala yo en mis tres mil tenga tantos amigos ...
> Uh besote grande, nos seguimos viendo.
> 
> Rosangelus


 
*Rosita, *Muchas gracias cielo, es un placer tenerte aquí. Oye, yo también estaría como Cat y como tú si estuviese en el Caribe! Suerte la vuestra!
¿Has visto? Me siento muy querida!, sois todos maravillosos, me habéis emocionado mucho con este hilo. Muchos besitos, Rosa.



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ya dije yo que éste iba a ser un hilo muy largo....................... "Ejque" nuestra Kroli es única


 
La verdad es que no podía ni creerlo, todo el cariño que me demostráis es mutuo, no sólo aprendo con todos y cada uno de vosotros, también me habéis enseñado a quereros! Y para mí es importantísimo.
Muchísimas gracias a todos... snif!.


----------



## Crescent

Ya todos sabemos que siempre llego tarde para todas las fiestas, y esto no ha sido una exepcion!   

Sin embargo, me gustaria mucho poder felicitarte, querida Krolaina,  porque mas vale tarde que nunca!! No piensas?  Y ademas, me parece que la fiesta todavia no se acaba, a mesura que cada vez mas gente llega para darte las gracias por haber sido parte de nuestros foros, y por llenarlos con tu amabilidad (*se cruza los dedos* espero que exista esta palabra!!) y alegria. 

Es increible!! Todavia me acuerdo de que hace..lo que parece unos dias, celebrabamos tus 2000 y me acuerdo de lo monisimo titulo que Dudu te ha puesto: ''2000 casi en el mes de abril!'' 

Que pena que ''3000 casi en el mes de mayo'' no funciona tan bien, eh???  
De todos modos, te felicito muuuucho, querida Carol, y te agradezco por toda tu ayuda que nos traes en los foros, y te pido: no te rias tanto que caes te tu silla, cuando leas este mensaje, de mi espanol!!!!!  


* !!!!!!!!!!!!!FELICITATIONCES PARA UNA DE LAS FORERAS MAS AMABLES EN TODO DEL UNIVERSO DE WR FOROS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Abracitos!!! 
Cresci 

P.S. Y algun dia, espero mucho conocerte en una de estas famosas reuniones que soleis tener en Madrid, los viernes!!!


----------



## krolaina

¡Qué "simpaticidad" y "alegricidad" me da tenerte aquí, *Cresci!*

Tengo que decirte que me ha encantado lo de "a mesura"... 
Sí, Dudu es especialista en poner títulos originales...
¡Te espero en Madrid cuando quieras!
Muchísimas gracias, simpatiquisíiiiiiiiiiima Cresci!


----------



## nellie1973

Hey Carol.....ya era hora que me apuntara a esta lista interminable de agradecimientos y felicitaciones... como ves eres muy querida por estos lares, y seguramente en otros también!!
Tus preguntas siempre tienen sentido, tus respuestas siempre lícitas y acertadas, en fin, qué más queremos!?
Eres, cómo dicen (por lo menos en mi Graná adoptiva) un máquina... 
Felicidades y muchos besos!


----------



## PaoPao

Krolaina FELICIDADES!!!!!


----------



## krolaina

*Ed, *¡qué alegría! Muchas gracias por tus palabras pero no me lo merezco en absoluto. Los máquinas sois siempre vosotros, siempre ayudándome y dándome todas estas muestras de cariño que no me esperaba ni de lejos. Sólo espero poder recompensaros de la misma forma y haceros tan feliz como todos vosotros me habéis hecho con este hilo, y como me hacéis todos los días. Estaré eternamente agradecida (además de muy "tontona", se me escapan las lagrimillas...). ¡Un beso bien fuerte, amigo!

*PaoPao, *qué estupendo recibir tu felicitación. ¿Qué tal van las pestañas? Con mucho RÍMEL?  No te pongas mucho que luego quedan unos pegotes horrorosos...
Muchas, muchas gracias, simpática.


----------



## María Madrid

¡Qué malqueda soy!.... Tarde, pero de todo corazón un millón de felicidades con todo mi agradecimiento por tu ayuda en el foro... ¡y en temas fiscales!  Un abrazo,


----------



## anthodocheio

Felicitaciones, siempre me encanta leer tus posts


Y..  cumpeaños feliz! ¿Está permitido aquí?


----------



## krolaina

*María,* muchísimas gracias y de malqueda nada! (Malqueda...interesante debate para el foro español). Me alegra que estés aquí. ¡Tú sí que me sirves a mi! Un besito guapa.

*Antho,*muchas gracias por las dobles felicitaciones!!! Sí, hoy es mi cumple... (lo tenía escondido pero algunos de vosotros me habéis dicho que lo publicase a los cuatro vientos!). Espero seguir colaborando contigo; Mil gracias.


----------



## danielfranco

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!
Como dirían por acá, "and many happy returns!"
(Que cuando era más joven y menos Texano pensaba que significaba que ojalá no te gustara ningún regalo y tuvieras que regresarlos todos a la tienda... Qué tonto soy, ¿verdad?)
Bueno, a ver si te apuras y de una vez te felicitamos por los 4000 posteos. O por el siguiente cumpleaños.
Bueno, felicidades de nuevo.
D.


----------



## krolaina

danielfranco said:


> (Que cuando era más joven y menos Texano pensaba que significaba que ojalá no te gustara ningún regalo y tuvieras que regresarlos todos a la tienda... Qué tonto soy, ¿verdad?)


 
No, no! que no me los quiten!  Muchísimas gracias Dani, mi mejor regalo es haber compartido mi día con todos vosotros. Sois estupendos, es que no tengo palabras. De verdad que estoy bastante emocionanda hoy.
Un abrazo fuerte, amigo.


----------



## Dudu678

Bueno, visto que no has huído... ¡Felicidades por tu cumple en púbico!


----------



## krolaina

Gracias Du! Wow, este hilo ha servido para todo!. Mil gracias...snif, snif...¿alguien me deja un kleenex?.


----------



## Berenguer

Dudu678 said:


> Bueno, visto que no has huído... ¡Felicidades por tu cumple en *púbico*!



Dudu, ¡¿cumple en PÚBICO?!. Krolaina, entre los "coger" argentinianos del principio del hilo, y este colofón de Dudu, esto está alcanzando unos niveles de erotismo contenido...(no sé porqué ahora de repente me he acordado de Alfredo Landa en los años 80...mi medianeurona está fatal ya a estas horas)
Bueno, pues yo también me apunto y lo hago púbLico : ¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!!


----------



## Dudu678

¡Dios mío! ¡Qué vergüenza! ¡Y maldita cita! ¡Ya no lo puedo editar!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dudu678 said:


> ¡Felicidades por tu cumple en púbico!


 


Berenguer said:


> Dudu, ¡¿cumple en PÚBICO?! Bueno, pues yo también me apunto y lo hago púbLico : ¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!!


 


Dudu678 said:


> ¡Dios mío! ¡Qué vergüenza! ¡Y maldita cita! ¡Ya no lo puedo editar!


 
Chicos, ¡lo que me estoy riendo! Si bajase Freud del cielo... O de dondequiera que esté...


----------



## zazap

Bueno, vengo a felicitarte tus 3353 posts muy seriamente...
Más vale tarde que nunca, ¿verdad?
¡Enhorabuena!
Ah, y ¡feliz cumpleaños también!
Más vale tarde que nunca, ¿no? (ya ya)
zazap!
​


----------



## Maruja14

Muchas felicidades por segunda vez hoy que me he puesto a felicitar a todos. ¡Qué vergüenza, estoy fuera del mundo!  Hacía siglos que no pasaba por aquí, eso no se debe hacer nunca.

No sé qué hago felicitandote por los 3000. Mejor decir ¡feliz 3 353! Ya es que ni pega.


----------



## krolaina

*Zazap!,* como suele decirse...nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena. ¡Y es buenísima!. Muchísimas gracias, la ilusión con que lo recibo es la misma que si hubieses escrito en primer lugar. Besitos!

*Susana, *estoy convencida de que la culpa es de Heidi que te tiene retenida... ¡Claro que pega!. Además me hace mucha ilusión que hayas "venido". Un besito para ti también.


----------



## Dudu678

¡Hola! ¡Hola! 

¿Y puedo yo? ¿Puedo volver a felicitar?

Es pa' que me digas cosas bonitas...


----------



## Maruja14

Dudu678 said:


> ¡Hola! ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Y puedo yo? ¿Puedo volver a felicitar?
> 
> Es pa' que me digas cosas bonitas...


 
Pero es que yo la felicité, púbicamente también, por su cumpleaños. Aquí sólo lo hice una vez.


----------



## Dudu678

Bueno, vamos a dejarlo.... lo de _púbicamente _me acompañará hasta el fin de mis días :S ¡Cabr*nes!


----------



## aceituna

¡Punto para Susana!

Dudu, sólo puedo decirte: Ha ha! (risa de Nelson el de los Simpsons...)


----------



## Railway

Ejem, ejem...

3410 posts.... Eso es más importante que celebrar los 3000, no?

Es que llego "un poquito" tarde para los 3000...

Pero bueno, prometo estar a tiempo para los 4000, que al paso que vas será mañana!!

Lo dicho, muchas felicidades!! Siempre es un placer leerte Carol!

Bicos!


----------



## krolaina

*Edu,* encantada de que llegues..¡aunque sea tarde! El placer es siempre mío, aunque no pueda ayudarte con esas traducciones tan difíciles que tienes que hacer.  Bicos grandes, grandes para ti. ¡Y muchas gracias!


----------



## chaquira16

krolaina said:


> *Edu,* encantada de que llegues..¡aunque sea tarde! El placer es siempre mío, aunque no pueda ayudarte con esas traducciones tan difíciles que tienes que hacer.  Bicos grandes, grandes para ti. ¡Y muchas gracias!


 
Soy nueva en esta plaza que no en otra donde ya me contemplan muchas intervenciones, je je.
Krolaina permíteme felicitarte por esa inmensidad de mensajes, por la palabra y el estilo. 

Espero leerte muchas, muchas veces más. ¿Crees que llegaré a ese número de mensajes sin antes romperme como la Miss Cadwell de Cela? (reveladora novela sobre la pérdida de la memoria)

Saludos afectuosos y lo dicho: chapeau por ti.

Carmen


----------



## krolaina

*Carmencita, *¡la experta en gramática! Cuantísimo (hmmm...ya me dirás si ésto es correcto o no) aprendo contigo y con esas lecciones magistrales que das. El honor es mío. Te doy las gracias por esas palabras tan cariñosas que me dedicas. Claro que llegarás, y más te vale que somos muchos los que te leemos cada día.

NO SABÉIS LO MUY FELIZ QUE ME HA HECHO ESTE HILO, NO SÉ CÓMO AGRADECER A TODOS Y CADA UNO DE VOSOTROS ESTAS MUESTRAS DE CARIÑO Y AMISTAD RECIBIDAS. ALEGRÁIS MIS SOLITARIOS DÍAS Y PONÉIS UNA SONRISA EN MÍ. DE VERDAD QUE ESTOY MUY MUY MUY EMOCIONADA.
MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS. ESPERO ESTAR A LA ALTURA.


----------



## Dudu678

Vale, vale, pero reconoce que tienes un problema de adicción con el foro. Y lo digo muy en serio, pasas aquí todo el día... a este paso vas a acabar con el justificado de tu perfil por una cifra de mensajes demasiado ancha...

Yo no he dicho nada, ¿eh?


----------



## krolaina

Dudu678 said:


> reconoce que tienes un problema de adicción con el foro.


 
Soy adicta a vosotros... (a algunos, claro).  
Adicción matinal, más bien.


----------



## Railway

Dudu678 said:


> Vale, vale, pero reconoce que tienes un problema de adicción con el foro. Y lo digo muy en serio, pasas aquí todo el día... a este paso vas a acabar con el justificado de tu perfil por una cifra de mensajes demasiado ancha...
> 
> Yo no he dicho nada, ¿eh?


 
Dudu, ¡no digas esas cosas en púbico!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lamento disentir con *Dudu*. Lo de *Carol* no es adicción, es *militancia *


----------



## jonquiliser

Otra vez llego tarde... Pero yo también quiero felicitarte por esos 3.000 posts (aunque casi son ya 4.000...!!) de los que no he leído todos  pero sí suficientes como para poder decir que leerte siempre es un placer! Y por si te me adelantas y cumples los 4.000 antes de yo acabar este mensaje, enhorabuena también por esos 

¡Salud!


----------



## krolaina

*Jonquiliser, *me alegra muchísimo que hayas pasado a felicitarme ¡pero si tú has cumplido mil! (He visto que te han abierto un hilo..., ahora voy!). Muchísimas gracias, especialmente porque no nos hemos cruzado todo lo que me hubiese gustado. Espero que a partir de ahora lo hagamos mucho más. ¡Me encanta el gato con el martini!. Un abrazo enorme.


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por tus 3.500 mensajes, Krolaina.


----------



## krolaina

*Fernando, *gracias a ti por acercarte hasta aquí. Me alegra empezar a cruzarme más contigo (no sé por qué motivo no lo hicimos antes), pero aprovecho la ocasión para decirte que es un verdadero placer hacerlo.
Un abrazo fuerte.


----------

